# What is this?



## FabberMcGee (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm a new guy and just visiting here to try to find out what I have. A couple years ago I bought an old attachment from a carnival ride that was in the aluminum scrap pile at our local recycling yard. It may be that I even rode in it when I was a little kid in the early 60's. The carnies in this part of the world had a ride that was supposed to simulate riding in a bomb. It was a large rotating frame with seats for kids suspended underneath on 10 or 12 foot long cables. The ride would spin and centrifigal force would swing the seats outward for a couple minutes then they would stop and load up a different bunch of kids. The interesting part was the seats. They were made from what I believe were originally some sort of drop tanks or possibly bomb cases. I got it to use for the body of a leaning wheel sidecar (sidecar wheel is on paralell linkage to lean with the bike which allows the bike to lean either direction in a turn) for my Harley Softail custom. I'll try to post a couple photos and if anyone can tell me what this was and what plane it fit, I would sure appreciate it. Thanks, Gene


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like an external fuel pod to me, but there are guys here that know this stuff a lot better than I do.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like an external fuel tank to me too, but judging by the size of it, I am guessing it is post war.


----------



## Florence (Jan 18, 2011)

Wingtip tank maybe? f-84 or similair? Nice find all the same.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 18, 2011)

Might have started out that way. Any serial numbers - markings?


----------



## timshatz (Jan 18, 2011)

Could also be a cargo pod. Attach to a rack underneath for moving from one airbase to another? Strictly for moving personel affects and the like. 

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/Images/P-38/38DropTanks.gif

Salt Flats' racers would pay a nice sum for that!

http://images.www.news-record.com/f...mage_landscape/Images/TCars Tracks 022010.jpg


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 18, 2011)

A racing car made from an F-86 Sabre drop tank

1961 Dreossi Special Images, Information and History | Conceptcarz.com

Racer built from jet fighter’s fuel tank - The Globe and Mail


----------



## FabberMcGee (Jan 19, 2011)

I've seen quite a few photos of early drop tank based streamliners at Bonneville and El Mirage in Hot Rod Magazine over the years. That's what made this thing look so cool to me when I saw it on the scrap pile. I haven't given it a very close inspection. I just put it in the attic of my storage shed to keep it from deteriorating further until I get around to using it. I don't recall any markings, but they would have been painted over by the carnies anyway unless there is something inside. Maybe I'll have a chance for a quick look tomorrow. It'll have to be a quick look, because it's -24F out there now. I'll see if I can get some new photos too.


----------



## Florence (Mar 4, 2011)




----------

